# Gedney Railway station, Lincs, April 2016



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

Had my appetite for railbex whetted when I was up in the Castle Barnard area of the north-east so been looking out for other railway related stuff to explore. Had my interest in this place due to Mikeymutt's recent excellent report. The place in question is Gedney railway station in Lincolnshire, in the district of South Holland close to Holbeach. It was a station on the Midland and Great Northern Joint Railway network. It opened on 1 July 1862 and was on the line that connected the East Coast Ports and Holiday Destinations with the Industrial midlands. The station is apparently one of the older ones and was built around 1866. The station closed on 2th March 1959. Below is a picture from 1973. Even though it had been closed for 14 years it can seen to still be in good shape. The now demolished goods shed can seen to be still standing behind the station to the right:


Gedney 1973 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This was a nice relaxed explore on a gloriously sunny day. Easy access but easy on those stairs and upper floors! Wanted to get a front shot of the station's name sign which still clearly bears its name but it was covered by thick brambles - hence I had to settle for a back shot:


img4971 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So here it is:


img4981 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The platforms are still in good nick:


img4975 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and it is still unmistakable as a former station:


img5004 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Albeit with nature trying to claim it back:


img4980 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4977 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4976 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go:


img4984 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it's in a sorry state:


img4994 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4978 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roof to the side buildings is coming down:


img4989 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's still a couple of the original fireplaces downstairs:


img4992 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one has a tree for company:

img4995 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the stairs we go:


img4997 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5002 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The fireplace fairies have been at work here:


img4999 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and in this room too:


img5000 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old Bakelite light switch:

img5003 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too much in the old booking hall:


img4982 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That's it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Some good snaps there, I like it a lot


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2016)

Surprised it wasn't sold as a house,it's a really nice building and sad to see it decay like this.Great images.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 18, 2016)

Great write up HughieD  you braved those stairs lol I felt them moving under my feet as I was going up. You got some really lovely shots!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Surprised it wasn't sold as a house,it's a really nice building and sad to see it decay like this.Great images.



Cheers Flyboys. Yeah I know what you mean. Looked a tidy place back in 73. Wonder what happened.



Rubex said:


> Great write up HughieD  you braved those stairs lol I felt them moving under my feet as I was going up. You got some really lovely shots!



Cheers Rubex. Not a bad as the stairs in the stationmaster's house at Postland!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

Oops. Double post!


----------



## cenymu (Apr 22, 2016)

Hmm, small world. Myself and the other half were around on a lovely sunny Saturday and had a look around the station. With the brambles and poo, its not easy. I think we just past you on the way out?


----------



## degenerate (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm really liking your recent railway reports Hughie, like the signal box this one looks great too


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

Glad you got around to seeing it hughie.she really is lovely.the colours in here were just superb.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 24, 2016)

degenerate said:


> I'm really liking your recent railway reports Hughie, like the signal box this one looks great too



Cheers mate. Need to find some more as am really enjoying this kind of stuff...



Mikeymutt said:


> Glad you got around to seeing it hughie.she really is lovely.the colours in here were just superb.



Cheers Mikey. Really enjoy this sort of place. Must be the old train-spotter coming out in me.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 17, 2016)

well nature really taking a hold there. Nice report.


----------

